
Do Aliens Have Inalienable Rights? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/47/consciousness/do-aliens-have-inalienable-rights
======
pavement
No. Not automatically.

Animals don't have rights. Not dolphins, not elephants, not chimpanzees, not
bonobos, not octopus. Not even eusocial animals like ants or bees, which
clearly form stratified societies, and live within complex structures of their
own making.

There's no guarantee that aliens would enjoy anything beyond conservation
status.

If no diplomatic channels can be established with human society, we'll see
species from other worlds treated like animals.

------
olivermarks
This all assumes that aliens aren't omnipotent compared to us human ants...we
may be what's for supper...

------
anigbrowl
Yes, and so do sapient machines.

